# Why can't I start a Grow Journal?



## DoyleToYou (May 1, 2014)

Every Time I try to create a new entry in the grow journal section this comes up:
*Rollitup - Error*

You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.

...What is the deal with that! Have I not been on the site long enough or something? Or is my account being funky?

I would really appreciate some low down I'm frustrated.


----------



## georgia420 (May 15, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2014)

you guys need to be established members to access that feature


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jun 4, 2014)

Also check your settings make sure there all in order


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Also check your settings make sure there all in order


no its cause he/she needs to be an established member.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> no its cause he/she needs to be an established member.


Yes I am aware I just mean for once they became an member check their blog viewing settings to make sure people are able to view there blog/journals once they able to make one because that was my problem when I couldn't figure out why people couldn't view mine, when I was able to make one


----------



## cabledave (Jan 28, 2015)

how is it that you become a established member?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2015)

cabledave said:


> how is it that you become a established member?


Do just what you are doing.
Moooorrrrreeeeeeee Post's. 

And welcome aboard RIU.


----------



## cabledave (Jan 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do just what you are doing.
> Moooorrrrreeeeeeee Post's.
> 
> And welcome aboard RIU.


Thank you Will do my Best , Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Mavi (Feb 13, 2015)

I guess I gotta start posting then. lol thanks


----------



## Snakefeet (Jul 6, 2015)

Same here thank for the info


----------



## The_Blue_Dreamer (Jul 6, 2015)

Oic now thank you for the info


----------



## dank_frank (Jul 13, 2015)

Weak. Does this count?


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 17, 2015)

I've made plenty of post and I cant


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2015)

blueberrykush1012 said:


> I've made plenty of post and I cant


It's posts and account activity and time online it's more than just posting 
Please read the basic site functions and FAQ at the top of support forum


----------



## yumweed (Dec 23, 2015)

That kind of stinks, oh well, I guess I will go somewhere else to keep a journal....

warm regards
ym!


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 23, 2015)

Why can't people view my journal?


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2015)

blueberrykush1012 said:


> Why can't people view my journal?


You probably set it up where you have permissions and restrictions on it
Please read my thread in the entirety basic website functions and FAQ
Located in support someone at the top
This way you will learn how to use the blog feature on the website


----------



## Th30r1g1nal (May 6, 2016)

Ahh painfull this got me too !!!


----------



## Snakefeet (May 6, 2016)

After a few posts amd likes you will be ok


----------



## Th30r1g1nal (May 7, 2016)

Thanks snake. Where do I go to get advice regarding my grow?

Thanks


----------



## Snakefeet (May 7, 2016)

Just keep asking maybe hijack a few threads lol but politly haha good luck


----------



## dstroy (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks, I was wondering why I couldn't do this


----------



## bwailer (Aug 11, 2016)

I was also curious as to why I could not start a grow journal. Thanks for the good info.


----------



## Rogues88 (Apr 30, 2017)

Got a guerilla grow just started really wanted to start a journal show pics and share ideas and thoughts. Hopefully becoming a established member doesn't take too long.


----------



## Comeasyouare420 (Jul 2, 2017)

I really want this to work


----------



## bryan100030 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey Rollitup!!! Iam not new to rollitup, but have not posted very much/been on in a while. I have recently started a _Skunk #1_. If any one here has any tips on growing this strain, that would be awesome!


----------



## Comeasyouare420 (Jul 18, 2017)

I have the same issue can't start one myslef


----------



## shanebmoore (May 31, 2018)

well heres a post


----------



## alexmate (Jul 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do just what you are doing.
> Moooorrrrreeeeeeee Post's.
> 
> And welcome aboard RIU.


Help i dont know how to post


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2018)

alexmate said:


> Help i dont know how to post


You just posted


----------

